# What's your favorite place to polish your Nails



## PolishQ (Jun 25, 2015)

I have to admit i love to polish my nails in bed!. I am wondering what places do you ladies like to paint your nails: Desk, Bed, Floor, Table, Couch, etc?


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 25, 2015)

Good question, mine is the desk for sure. I'm always multitasking so the only way I can get my nails done is at my desk. While the nails are drying I can get many things done sitting at my desk. I wish I had the time to just relax and do my nails. Maybe some day, 20 years from now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------

